# Whats the story behind YOUR user name?



## Tha Horse Slave

HI All! I was just wondering why some of us chose our unique user name and the story behind them. Sometimes it is personnal and some are just for humor, as is mine! I thought it would be interesting to put this out there and see what responses I get. It would be amazing and quite impressive if everyone who is registered answered this but lets see how many we get!

I chose mine as I stumbled in from the freezing weather one morning. I had just finished barn chores and my face was numb from the cold. I forced my thawing feet to climb the stairs all the while grumbling about the cold and muttering something about feeling like a slave to the horses. I grew up all my life on a farm of some sort so the animals and the responsiblity were always there. I just wonder sometimes if keeping them is worth the hassle. It's like a bought marriage! We can't travel too far, animals to feed at the 8am and 5pm. Finding someone to do the chores for us is like pulling teeth and then the constant worry about their care while we are away -Jheeze! I don't even want to go there! All that time, effort and large amounts of money!!! An entire lifestyle revolving around them! No wonder my non horsey friends think I am nuts!! 

Then I think back as what my life would have been without them. A possible canidate for teenage pregnancy (no time for boys if I was on a horse!). Maybe a druggie wasting money on substances that poison our bodies. The "High" I get from trail riding with good friends would top anything I could buy on a shady end of town! Of all the possible situations I imagine I can't imagine my life any other way. I am so fortunate to be able to have such great, caring and dependable four legged friends. So What if I'm numb from head to toe mucking stalls or sweating bullets while putting square bales of hay in the hot loft- I'm happy to be their slave and wouldn't trade it for the world!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Mine is easy and boring. I'm from Minnesota and the first horse I've ever actually owned (all mine!) is a dun with very pronounced striping on his legs. So... MN Tigerstripes!


----------



## sillybunny11486

Weird story, I had a dream my mom and I went out to MN and somehow my horse appeared there. My mom had us kick a horse out of this stall at a boarding barn so we could keep my mare there. My mom let the other horse run wild. It was soo weird, I think because I saw your username before I went to bed LOL. 

You know that silly bunny on tshirts with the rude remarks? I live him. and my bday is jan 14 1986.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

LOL, that's a funny dream.


----------



## goldrushx

Mine is my ponies showname with an 'x' added on =]
Show name was because of his colour he DEFFO doesnt rush anywhere he's as steady as anything!


----------



## TwisterRush

haha  
Well,the horse i was to be purchasing, but had to cancel yesterday. I wanted her in my name,and something that sounded neat. 
I love the adreneline of horse back riding and the rush you get from it lol  
So i chose that, I also noticed that TwisterRush, is my real life Initails TR. LOL


----------



## Annaland13

I chose Annaland because that's going to be my company name. And my lucky number is 13.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

My husband's name is Joe. I was trying to think of a handle and he kept talking. So I typed in ShutUpJoe.


----------



## luvmyqh

wel my horse is black!! so raven it is!!
the hole name "mt" for his dad master te and "raven" his nick name and "star" on his moms side skipa star.

makes: "MT Ravens Star" thats what i choose to register him as!!


----------



## Sunny06

I love Sunny and I bought him on 6-6-06 so the number 6 stuck, lol!


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers

Mine's boring. It's my horse's full name. My last name is Rivers so it's Spirit Jordan Rivers <3


----------



## reveriesgirly

mine is reveriesgirly because my barns name is reverie - and im a girlyy  lol ; its boringg * i know <3


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

My horses name is "midnight ninja" and quite often when we arrived at shows people would ask "Is this the ninja horse?"
:lol:
so yeah, i was trying to think of a username and "that ninja horse" just popped into my head


----------



## Speed Racer

I had two loves as a wee girl child; horses and Speed Racer. :wink:

Some of y'all are obviously too young to remember the original Speed Racer animation series, but I adored it. 

It's hokey, outdated, and the anime isn't anywhere close to being as good as the stuff they have nowadays, but I still have soft spot in my heart for Speed. Le sigh....

I rediscovered my addiction when I found out that Hulu has ALL the original series available to watch.

So yeah, I'm a little weird taking Speed Racer as my user name, but reliving my childhood is fun!


----------



## Lobelia Overhill

ThatNinjaHorse said:


> My horses name is "midnight ninja" and quite often when we arrived at shows people would ask "Is this the ninja horse?"
> :lol:
> so yeah, i was trying to think of a username and "that ninja horse" just popped into my head


Heehee! :lol:


i got my name from a Hobbit Name generator (which isn't online any more) several years ago when *Lord Of The Rings* was in cinemas - I wasn't a huge fan of the fillums, but I put my name into the thing and it said my Hobbit name was _Lobelia Overhill of Nobottle_ which I thought was funny, and I've been using it ever since.


----------



## iridehorses

Can't you guess? 

It's a name I've used for over 15 years so it was a natural to use it when I joined the forum.


----------



## Horsegal16

Well I love all horses not just one breed or one color so I came up with Horsegal . . .as for the 16, who knows.


----------



## ridergirl23

my username is ridergirl because i ride horses...and im a girl! lol and the 23.... i just felt like useing the number 23


----------



## DarkEquine

Hmm, I guess I chose mine 'cause the horse I ride at the school is black and - well - I like black (*cough* Friesian *cough*) horses! They're preeeettttyyyy! Hahah


----------



## thunderhooves

mine is because I........... like to go fast.............? lol.......I don't really know.......lol


----------



## Honeysuga

Honey, The horsey love of my life
Suga', I was watching The Lady Killers, and I love the older lady's deep south accent so I put in my name. Kinda like honeychile( pronounced hunnichahl), but that seemed a bit racist so I put suga' instead(plus it is what my gma alls me, she is deep south too though lol). So you get Honeysuga(pronounces hunnishugah).


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Well, mine's pretty simple, but there is a story behind it. I wouldn't normally go with something with purposeful improper spelling, but I was about to log into my AIM one day, and after I logged in it randomly shut down and said my account was invalid. SOoooo I created a new account, and first tried my username, with all the correct spelling, and found out it was already taken, so I tried this one instead, with the y's because my nickname 'Kaity' ends with a y, so I just thought I'd go with something different and it stuck. And then I went to register on here, and I figured it would work. =) So long story short, I HATE the improper spelling, but it doesn't bother me so much anymore. =P


----------



## Gidji

Well my username is Gidji because thats a horse I've know and looked after for ages. And he's just so cute


----------



## Brighteyes

Mine is a reference to one of my favorite songs, "Total Eclipse of the Heart". In the background, you hear "Turn around, Bright Eyes..." Also, all my user names have the word "bright" in them, because it is my favorite word. I really like the way it sounds and is spelled.


----------



## heyycutter

heyycutter.....cutter is my horse, and i say "HEYY CUTTER" when hes in his feild and i want him to come up to me lol


----------



## Anvil

i chose ( anvil ) thought it would be cool since i'm a farrier. but sometimes i think its kinda crazy


----------



## Mingiz

Mine is 2 pets I had for most of thier lives Mini a cat and Gizmo a dog I had. So that's were mingiz came from..


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

The first part is my dad's nickname for me. The second part is, well, engrish I guess :lol: I meant to write icehorses but I guess I got distracted. Hestar is Icelandic for horses.


----------



## CrookedHalo

Mine is my filly's registered name


----------



## jagman6201

My Screen name is pretty simple - Jag is my geldings' stable name and his birthday is June 2, 2001 - So it's Jag6201.


----------



## Wallaby

Well, my camp name is Wallaby (the camp that I volunteer at during the summer requires that everyone who works there have a camp name) and I think it suits me so much better than my real name... And it's distinctive, so it became my screen name too.
How it became my camp name was really because my best guy friend said to me (before my first summer at camp) "I was thinking about your camp name, and i think it should be Wallaby" and the more I thought about it the more I loved the name. My trainer/BO thinks people should earn their camp names but my name has stuck and she hasn't been able to figure out anything better, so I figure that's a good sign. Especially since the camp names she comes up with are a little weird. haha But anyway, that's how I got my name!


----------



## Kashmere

It's my artist name and I love the scent of Cashmere!


----------



## Attitude05

my horse was born in 05 and her reg. name is "shez got attitude"

plus i am nasty


----------



## Becca93

Its my name and I was born in 93


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

*Chingaz+My+Boy *

*Well my horse is called Chinga and his my boy. I thought a normal "s" was boring so I did a "z". So thats pretty much my username.*


----------



## Lis

I pulled three letters out of my name and there you go: Lis.


----------



## Walkamile

Had to keep it very simple so I could remember! I'd Walkamile is my geldings name, so Walkamile it was! :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco

Easy, its my horses name. Mi Vida Loca I just like Loco better


----------



## wintec

mine is simply the saddle company Wintec. They are my favorite saddles to ride in so it just came to me


----------



## Vidaloco

ShutUpJoe said:


> My husband's name is Joe. I was trying to think of a handle and he kept talking. So I typed in ShutUpJoe.


I can relate to that! My husband likes to talk to me when I'm concentrating on something on the computer.


----------



## Visibre

Its Visibre because my horses are called Vienna, Silke and Breezer

So I'd took the first letters of each name and that resulted into Visibre, Its also my showteam name now


----------



## Snowkicker

My mare was very pregnant and I had 20 or so names picked out for the baby depending mostly on how it came out. The father was a tovero paint, the mother was a solid. The baby could have been any color and pattern under the sun. My husband stuck with one name "Snowkicker". I told him only if it came out correctly marked and a boy would we call it that. 

Early one April morning I crept out to find a beautiful prancing colt, with four white socks, small splashes of white on both sides of him, a nice star and snip, all on a dark background. Best of all his tail was solid white. **** it! I thought Snowkicker it is. The day after he was born it snowed for the last time that year. We get a lot of snow in these parts it is a very appropriate name and I have grown to like it very much.


----------



## jiblethead

Mine is jiblethead because on King Of The Hill; Hank Hill will call someone he thinks is an idiot a jiblethead. Personally I just thought it was funny


----------



## TheRoughrider21

In our barn you get "rough rider points" if you ahve a wild ride or a rough ride. And I walways liked the way it sounds so I chose that. 21 is my favorite number so I chose that number, even though a few days ago I got 50 RR points so my numbers dont match anymore....=)


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

lol mines odd. I take lessons at a barn and three rescued horses came in. I started riding a horse named hollywood, for whom was a registerd thoroughbred. Hollywood is where my name came from. But eventually, I started showing him and I bought him  and changed his name to his registered name!


----------



## SeeinSpotz

I have a Paint mare and an App X soo.. they both have spots!!
so SeeinSpotz!! =)


----------



## Plains Drifter

Plains Drifter is my name because over the past 8 years I've drifted all over in ND and SD plains.


----------



## juneau

Well I wasn't paying attention and typed my horses name in my username and that how username came to be. I want to change it but dont know how.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

Well, Curly Horse's aka Bashkir Curlies, are my favorite breed, and the last part, CMT, is the initials of my gelding's registered name (Coyote Moon Twister)


----------



## iridehorses

juneau said:


> Well I wasn't paying attention and typed my horses name in my username and that how username came to be. I want to change it but dont know how.


I'm afraid you really can't ...... but it's a nice name anyway!


----------



## princess warrior

Mystic Otoe 'Warrior' was my first horses name, here in canada, and I got the princess from the t.v show Zena Princess Warrior as it is filmed in New Zealand ,I know alot of the horses on the show as I worked with them. Even though I lost Warrior and still have wonderfull horses, it just seams right to still use his name, for all my passwords/usernames etc. weird eh.


----------



## gill

Mine is boring, it's just my name!


----------



## Lunaries

Heh. I've been using this handle for...about ten years now. Maybe nine. I was like ten and I was on a random kick, Gods and Goddesses, and...somehow Luna and Aries got combined. I really don't remember the details, but Lunaries stuck. It's not too long, not too short, easy to remember, and I've come across very few instances where it's been in use before I could register with the name! It serves me well.


----------



## strawboss

strawboss is an old cowboy term for second in command. there's the boss and the strawboss. the chain of command in my life is GOD, me, my wife, and everybody else in that order. hence strawboss.


----------



## upandoverQH

well upandover(up and over) because I am a jumper and QH because I own a Quarter Horse. there for upandoverQH


----------



## Iluvjunior

I have junior my baby and i love him


----------



## STBgirl

I own a Standardbred and volunteer with the Standardbred Retirement Foundation


----------



## Ariat164

well my horse's name is Ariat and 164 was the first show number i ever had in 4-h


----------



## Nutty Saddler

I make saddlery , and the other saddlers call me nuts , I stitch my bridles at 12 stitches to the inch ( normally 10 ) and my patterns at 16 ( normally 10 or 12 ) . You can't even buy the tools to stitch at 16 to the inch anymore - I had to have mine specially made.
I also hand make everything - including hand stitching all my work.

I am also slightly nuts when riding my horses

So Nutty ( because I'm Nuts ) and saddler ( because I make saddlery )


----------



## shaedes

My nickname is Shae and I live in the Mojave desert, Shaedes.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

*Disney* as in Walt Disney because I love everything Disney. *Cowgirl*, because that's the only way I can describe the way I ride. I am a western rider. And *1901* because that's when Walt was born...


----------



## shakenbake

*With a surname like Shakes...*

My surname is Shakes so as you can imagine I have all the nick names in the world and have prople ask me what flavour I am today - Vanilla or Strawberry. The greatest nickname that stuck was Shake 'N' Bake - after those premix cake packs... 

Thought it would be available as user name, and by george it was! No other Shakenbakes out there!


----------



## iridehorses

Welcome to the forum Shakes and good luck with the horse shopping on Saturday.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

_Well, I do love my Phillip_


----------



## Obsessedhorselover

Well eveyone can figure out what my user name means..


----------



## appy rider 4 life

Of course Toby! because he is a appy and i ride him well not this past year but i do.


----------



## American CowGirl

my user name is simple but means allot to me 
ok how I got it my family was visiting a very good friend he was a cutting horse trainer and he was working one of the horses
anyway he put me in the saddle of the horse he was training and he went back to cutting and I stayed on with him having the time of my life he came back to my Dad and my very scared Mom LOL 
and handed me back and said she's a true cowgirl her riding is so natural you need to get her a horse
well that is were it all started oh and I was just 2 years old 
and the American well I am LOL


----------



## American CowGirl

oops sorry 2 times


----------



## HorsePride

Hmmm, i chose HorsePride , because i am proud of horses, lol, not very imaginative...


----------



## Hide Pounder

Hide Pounder, I beat on dead cow hides and make very nice things out of them. 
Randy


----------

